# Newbie to mice!



## Cleggat (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello! I recently received my first mouse on the 9th of December, a Dove Tan doe that I have named Ayla. I have previously owned gerbils, chinchillas and hamsters in the past but always wanted a mouse. I am a real animal lover with other pets including: 1 Chameleon, 2 terrapins, 2 giant african land snails, 2 newts, 3 cats and 1 crab!

Ayla is currently 11 weeks old and seems very happy and healthy. However I have heard conflicting views on if I should introduce another young mouse to keep her company. Some people say I shouldn't as they will fight, others say it will keep her company and is good for her. Of course with all animals, their is a chance they may not get on and I have read about introducing two new mice in a neutral area, so that their is no scent of either etc. I was wondering what your guys view on this is?

Personally I am not fussed, I quite happy with my little Ayla! Here's some pictures of her.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome! What an adorable mouse! 

Also where did you get your snails? Ive been looking for some EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she is beautiful ..... and welcome  .... females should be housed together as they are very social creatures ... males on the otherhand should be housed alone as they will fight with other males to the death or inpregnate females  hope that helps


----------



## Cleggat (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you!

I got my snails from a lady that bred them in Cornwall (England) 

I am worried that the tank does not have enough space for two mice though... It is roughly around this size and design -
http://www.petscorner.co.uk/small-animal/cages/ferplast-mini-duna-small-animal-cage


----------

